# Rig Trip 8/19-8/21



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

*Rig Trip 8/19-8/21 w/ Video*

We pulled out DI around 12 noon on friday made bait and set a course to thunderhorse hoping the blue water hiltons showed on thursday night was still there. Pulled up to thunderhorse around 5 am and set out some live baits. Unfortunetly the water was green but it was atleast a clean green. Saw some good marks on the sounder and an occasional tuna bust but we couldn't buy a bite. Bounced around rigs in that area and ended up at west vela around 5:30 that evening with tuna busting. Since we ran out of hardtails and only had Pinfish left we got to trolling and put three 40-50 lbers in the boat and pulled hooks on three others. The sun set and we could of sank the boat with blackfin but only caught what we needed to chunk with. Couldnt get a bite on the chunk so around 10:30 that night we set a course north and eased back in. It seemed like a tough bite for everybody this weekend as we heard alot of radio chatter with everyone having about the same results as us. There were some fine boats out there though.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Overall sounded like a decent trip, Nice Fish!!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Curious what you troll. Our experience was much like yours though.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

those three 50lbers would have made the trip.
how long did you fight the pulled-hooks?

jack


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Bill Me said:


> Curious what you troll. Our experience was much like yours though.


We troll king dusters with a ballyhoo and a small islander with a ballyhoo. We start with a variety of colors from pink/white, blue/white, pearl, and orange yellow until we figure out what they prefer that day. I'm working on a video from the trip now and will post it soon. You can see some of the lures in the video.


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

jack2 said:


> those three 50lbers would have made the trip.
> how long did you fight the pulled-hooks?
> 
> jack


Luckily we didnt fight them long. Maybe around a minute or so before they pulled off.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

cool...

jack


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thx for reply. Looking forward to video


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Bill Me said:


> Thx for reply. Looking forward to video


No problem. I edited the original post and added the video there.


----------

